# [Server|MySQL] Prozesspriorität beeinflussen (außer nice)

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich betreue einen Server bei 1&1. Nun soll ich dort das Forum updaten. Spiele ich nun einen 5,5Gb großen Dump in MySQL ein, so wird das momentan noch genutzte Forum extrem langsam, da beide auf dem gleichen Mysql Server liegen.

Ich habe schon mit nice/renice den Import auf 19 gesetzt.

Kann ich das noch irgendwie anders drosseln?

Die CPU Auslastung bleibt konstant <10%. Dafür geht der Load-Average auf 18-19.

System:

8x2,1Ghz

16GB Ram

EDITH:

Wenn ich den Import kurz pausiere (5min) ist die Last sofort wieder auf 2.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

Evtl. hilft Dir ionice in diesem Fall mehr weiter.

Py

----------

## Finswimmer

Leider ist es so, dass das ein Managed-Server ist.

Ich darf also so gut wie gar nix.

(Außer 1&1 anrufen  :Wink:  )

Dachte eher, dass ich "irgendwie" meinen MySQL Import selbst drosseln kann.

Tobi

----------

## py-ro

Naja, wenn nice geht ist es ja nicht weit hergeholt das ionice auch funktioniert.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Naja, wenn nice geht ist es ja nicht weit hergeholt das ionice auch funktioniert. 

 

Leider kennt er den Befehl nicht, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass das wohl nur als Root geht?

Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip. Der Befehl kann mir für zuhause nützlich sein.

Tobi

----------

## firefly

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *py-ro wrote:*   Naja, wenn nice geht ist es ja nicht weit hergeholt das ionice auch funktioniert.  
> 
> Leider kennt er den Befehl nicht, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass das wohl nur als Root geht?
> 
> Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip. Der Befehl kann mir für zuhause nützlich sein.
> ...

 

noe ionice kann man auch als normaler user ausführen. Ich vermute eher dass ionice bei deinem Server nicht installiert ist.

Bei meinem laptop ist ionice im utils-linux paket und unter /usr/bin installiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *py-ro wrote:*   Naja, wenn nice geht ist es ja nicht weit hergeholt das ionice auch funktioniert.  
> 
> Leider kennt er den Befehl nicht, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass das wohl nur als Root geht?
> 
> Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip. Der Befehl kann mir für zuhause nützlich sein.
> ...

 

Da hast du wohl leider recht. Bei mir auf dem Laptop geht es auch :/

----------

